

Startup Quote: Spencer Fry, Co-founder, Carbonmade - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10837194096

======
raychancc
No more romanticizing about how cool it is to be an entrepreneur. It’s a
struggle to save your company’s lilfe - and your own skin - every day of the
week.

\- Spencer Fry (@spencerfry)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10837194096>

